# New Toys



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I used to feed barley straw pellets once a week but had stopped. One thing is I"m not 100% sure what benefit it has, second is it always makes a mess even with a feeding tray. But I do know shrimps seem to like BSP so I was looking for a good way to give them a snack without the mess.

I have found the answer.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesmoe seems like a great idea to catch and sell groups of shrimp as well >:]


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I want it, where you get it. I have the same problem with barley it gets everywhere

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I had my friend to carry some for me from Taiwan, it's not cheap for some reason because only one maker I know of in Taiwan makes it. It's almost the price of the net version (with a stem it's a net, with a suction cup it's a manual hatchery / BSP feeder).

Oh, I guess I didn't mention this thing has another purpose. If you have shrimp eggs from a dead female, you can put the eggs in there, lift the ring just out of water. Then either have a sponge filter outlet flowing water into the net, or an air stone below the net. Then you don't need to have a bulky cut water bottle in your tank.

If you're interested, just PM me, I got 20 of them but I have 15 tanks in my shrimp room. I planned to have one in each.

PS: You can also DIY one. Shouldn't be too hard for someone other than me ;-)


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

neat!
really like the idea.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

randy said:


> I had my friend to carry some for me from Taiwan, it's not cheap for some reason because only one maker I know of in Taiwan makes it. It's almost the price of the net version (with a stem it's a net, with a suction cup it's a manual hatchery / BSP feeder).
> 
> Oh, I guess I didn't mention this thing has another purpose. If you have shrimp eggs from a dead female, you can put the eggs in there, lift the ring just out of water. Then either have a sponge filter outlet flowing water into the net, or an air stone below the net. Then you don't need to have a bulky cut water bottle in your tank.
> 
> ...




































Made with White Mesh for making moss walls, extra media bag, white nylon thread, needle, super glue, 10 minutes of my life


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice, coldmantis. What did you use as the frame?　I did try to DIY one myself but couldn't find a suitable material for the frame that is bendable and won't rust.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

they are those regular white mesh that you can get from walmart or any craft store, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. people use it all the time to make moss walls. I think they are like 3-4 bucks for a huge sheet.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

coldmantis said:


> they are those regular white mesh that you can get from walmart or any craft store, I'm sure you know what I'm talking about. people use it all the time to make moss walls. I think they are like 3-4 bucks for a huge sheet.


Got it... I might try make one myself too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

A narrow cable tie would make a circle to keep the top open and shape the bottom if it would not stay open on it's own. Quite sturdy, cheap. Lingerie bags, the better ones, have great mesh fabric in some of them.. the finer mesh type are very similar to brine shrimp netting. Got a big one at one of those little stores in the Pacific Mall, took it apart.. still have some left.


----------

